
Here's BB-8, the Adorable Rolling Droid from Star Wars: The Force Awakens - jasonostrander
http://www.polygon.com/2015/4/16/8431295/star-wars-the-force-awakens-bb-8-puppet-jj-abrams
======
jasonostrander
Thoughts on how they built this?

~~~
jasonostrander
My guess: a flywheel inside the ball to keep it stabilized, along with a motor
and series of magnets to move the "head" around.

~~~
ralfd
Sure, but how exactly? If I hadn't seen the video I would have guessed a
practical prop impossible.

Mashable has an article about it, but they too have some hand-wavy-magnet
explanation.

[http://mashable.com/2015/04/16/star-wars-
bb8-technology/](http://mashable.com/2015/04/16/star-wars-bb8-technology/)

Too bad there is no discussion on hn or reddit about the workings.

